# My Golden Got aggressive this weekend



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

How long have you had him? What is his background? If he wasn't socialized well before you got him, then you need to start with little steps in that direction.

Need more info on his history. But probably safe to say to hold off on the fostering for a while, especially if you aren't able to keep dogs in separate quarters for a while.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would also take him to the vet and get a full thyroid panel done on him. That aggression can be a sign of thyroid problems. Easily treated with inexpensive meds.


----------



## goldenmileslv (Apr 11, 2008)

We have had Buddy for 4 years now. I am getting them completely stripped of their coats today. They are going to look like Labs when we get them later tonight. We are in for a very hot summer this year. We get into the 120's out here. He has never acted like that before. I think it was a bit overwhelming for him and the heat didn't help the situation.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Also check for Lyme if you have problems with it in your area.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

If this is sudden onset aggression, please rule out a medical problem. Thyroid or possible orthepedic problems are possible causes. Pain often elicits aggressive displays.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

I agree....medical checkup (thorough one) and FULL Thyroid Panel (sent out not in office test).

At 7 years old, there could be a lot of things going on, medically.

Plus, try to get some of that heavy undercoat out. Do it at home while he's lying down, and do it in stages ... maybe over a few days....to make him more comfortable. (OUTSIDE LOL) Or, perhaps you have a groomer who'd be willing to do it, but make SURE they understand how he is with other dogs. (I wouldn't take him to a groomer until AFTER his medical checkup. He needs to be pain free before going)


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Look for hot spots.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I Agree*

I agree-have him checked by a vet. Something might be hurting him.
It definitely could be a medical issue.


----------

